Ask HN: Is meteor.js still a thing? - adius
======
dror
I was a big fan of Meteor early on, but the decision to go Mongo and only
Mongo killed my interest. I can't think of anything that I can do on Meteor
that I can't do faster and better with a set of tools that I assemble myself.

------
smt88
I saw people talking about it all the time a few years ago, and then I saw
some posts that described it as messy garbage, and I haven't seen much about
it since then. Angular 1 went through the same process here on HN, except it's
highs were higher and lows were lower.

The most recent JS trend is to complain about how trendy JS is and how hard it
is to keep up.

------
claudiug
A very legit question.

Given the amount of frameworks, libraries and `the correct way` of writing
proper code and using the `correct` tools, I think meteor has his own place in
the world, but I guess, there is much noise, and I guess they are not hot
anymore.

Few years ago, meteor was the next big idea of the web, then:

 _angular

_ node

 _react

_ react native

 _ember

_ then no libraries anymore, as we can do it manually.

Even JQuery seems to recover and become a nice cool alternative :)

~~~
brianwawok
I am always about 3 years behind the times in JavaScript.. means by the time I
finally switched from ProtoType.js to JQuery, it was pretty sure it was a safe
bet :)

I think meteor was too short of a blip to ever land in my land..

------
traviswingo
It is, but it's very targeted towards a specific use case. My company started
out with Meteor given its ease of 2-way data binding a event listeners - not
to mention built-in mobile support. It seemed like a great solution for rapid
prototyping and proving our concept.

Since then, we've navigated away from Meteor to our own custom stack that
better suits our needs.

Bottom line, it's freakin awesome for prototyping real-time web/mobile apps in
a VERY short period of time. There are a few companies rolling it in
production, though, it just depends on what you require.

------
hanniabu
Yes it is. To answer a few of the comments here, it's currently going through
an overhaul. They are making integrating a lot better for certain tools and
switching out others such as replacing their own virtual dom tool with React.
They are also working on supporting other DBs besides Mongo (I believe they
currently have Postgres support).

Basically, with skimping on details, they're really increasing in the future
of the framework right now. You can check on their blog for more info and skim
their accomplishments, upcoming releases, and current goals in the pipeline.

------
gunn
Yes and you can get a good idea of the activity by looking at the forums:
[https://forums.meteor.com/](https://forums.meteor.com/)

------
zerr
One a similar note, what about Opa? [http://opalang.org/](http://opalang.org/)

------
pedalpete
I believe they are going through a transition. Check out this blog post
[http://info.meteor.com/blog/meteor-night-1.3-and-
beyond](http://info.meteor.com/blog/meteor-night-1.3-and-beyond)

Who knows if they will be successful, but there is opportunity to improve web
development without being a javascript front-end library.

------
Huhty
Yes: [https://www.meteor.com/](https://www.meteor.com/)

------
pizza
Meteor is used a lot in Dapp development for Ethereum

